
What Is Going on with the Record Industry? - jamesbritt
http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/what-is-going-on-with-the-record-industry
======
001sky
Thoughtful piece. The insides of markets look very different than what you
read in the press. The scope of complexity and considerations, is outlined
here.

